# Interferencia con los parlantes



## dantemn (May 22, 2007)

Holas, no sé qué les pasa a mis parlantes. Se escucha un sonido de interferencia, es bajo, pero cuando uso audífonos (he probado varios) se escucha el ruido como si estuviera mi oreja pegada al parlante, haciéndose muy perceptible. Encima cada vez que realiza una función -inclusive mover el puntero- se escuchan otros sonidos más. Lo más raro es que inclusive cuando pongo el volumen en "mudo". ¿Qué puedo hacer? Gracias por la atención.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2007)

felicidades tienes un pobre diseño, el fabricante no se molesto en probarlo.

Es dificil darte soluciones, pero en fin, que no sea dicho que no lo intentamos.

Primero desconecta todos lo cables y deja solo el enchufe y prueba si se oye el zumbido.

Si se oye:

Habre el aparato y prueba si moviendo los cables del interior desaparece o aumenta.

Si no , apantallar y esperar que funcione.

Primero deberias localizar las zonas "sensibles", como, facil, pones unos auriculades de los mas baratos, por si acaso, y con el dedo "seco claro" vas toqueteando.

Evidentemente antes debes seguir el enchufe si va a un transformador y es un equipo  normal, no hay ningun peligro de electrocucion.

 veras zonas donde no se oye nada, otras un fuerte zumbido, esas es donde debemos blidar.
Ahora viene la parte "cutre", pegas en una cartulina una oja de papel de aluminio, entre la cartulina y el papel pones un hilo fini pelado de cobre tan largo como la hoja, el trozo de hilo que sale del papel lo dejas aislado, esto lo hacemos porque el aliminio no se puede soldar con estaño.
la cartulina hace de aislante y el aluminio impide que pasen interferencia..

Ya tenemos nuestra pantalla, la fijaremos en las zonas donde se oiza el zumbido de los dedos mas fuerte y el cable lo conectaremos a alguna masa cercana.


----------



## dantemn (May 23, 2007)

¡Eh! gracias por responder   . El problema será porque mi PC original era una Pentium III de Compaq  y luego le puse un CPU Pentium 4. 
Lo que hice fué desconectar el CPU y seguía sonando, luego me di cuenta de que el sonido constante (ese que sonaba así no hiciera nada) venia de mi módem. Pero todavía no localizo las zonas "sensibles" de la PC desde donde vienen los otros sonidos. Es que no entendí bien cómo localizar esas zonas ni tampoco cómo hacer la pantalla.
Otra cósa, ¿cómo hago para solucionar el problema de mi módem? 

Gracias por la atención y la paciencia  ops:


----------



## deepu (Jun 12, 2007)

Me recuerda cuando tenia un modem y a veces se escuchaba los sonidos que emiten cuando se conecta a internet por el parlante, bueno creo que deberias deshabilitar el sonido de tu modem(no creo que lo uses como telefono de todas formas) eso deberia estar en las opciones de sonido o del modem.

los cables de energia que chocan con los de audio tambien causan intereferencia en el sonido, trata de mantenerlos aislados del resto de cables. no lo he probado pero trata de ponerlos dentro de una especie de manguera que los aisle del resto, tal vez funcione.


----------



## rampa (Jun 12, 2007)

jejeje.... no tiene mucho que ver, pero hace unos dias me ocurrio algo muy gracioso, fui a instalar una pc nueva y para mi asombro cuando conecto los parlantes y los prendo empiezo a escuchar una estacion de radio.

Nos Vemos.


----------

